# how much space needed at end of bar between wall ??



## firestarter2472 (Jan 6, 2014)

Hi I'm going to put a rack in my shed but the 7ft bar is tight I will be able to slide the bar across to load the plates still tight but I can load from the front and I'll have about 10" space. But to slide it back central I will only have about 4-5" between bar end and wall is this feasible.

I'm not sure I move 4" to the side on any lifts tbh

One side is the wall other is open door I could make more space wall side if really a no go as when in use I could have one side part out the door but I'd rather not really

Any thoughts


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

firestarter2472 said:


> Hi I'm going to put a rack in my shed but the 7ft bar is tight I will be able to slide the bar across to load the plates still tight but I can load from the front and I'll have about 10" space. But to slide it back central I will only have about 4-5" between bar end and wall is this feasible.
> 
> I'm not sure I move 4" to the side on any lifts tbh
> 
> ...


And here's me thinking 9ft wide was too small lol


----------



## firestarter2472 (Jan 6, 2014)

Lol worse case 5" out of door 10" from wall really bad its a shorter woman's Olympic bar ;-)


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Depends what you're doing I guess... There's a spot I sometimes deadlift in my gym that's only got a few inches clearance on one end of the bar, but cleans could end in tears lol


----------



## firestarter2472 (Jan 6, 2014)

Don't do cleans mainly squat bench deads . Well all the gears just turned up but gotta pick kids up sheds full of boxes see if I can start building it in the dark lol back on days tommow :-(


----------



## firestarter2472 (Jan 6, 2014)

Well its up and it fits. Tested bench. Squat. Deads. And enough room. Even squeeze in pull ups ;-)


----------



## firestarter2472 (Jan 6, 2014)

Double post


----------



## Vinny (Nov 18, 2012)

That looks tighter than a nuts *##*


----------



## tommyc2k7 (Jun 7, 2013)

I have 6 inches clearance either side of my bar and it's never even remotely been a problem for lifts, can get annoying loading the bar somtimes but nothing too difficult


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

6ft bar?


----------



## firestarter2472 (Jan 6, 2014)

I'm happy with it. It works well, I looked at 6ft bars but to get one to fit in a rack meant a small sleeve. I may pick one up so I have two bars but certainly not essential ;-)


----------

